# Icelandic Airlines



## TWA904 (Jul 19, 2020)

As of Friday 17 July, Icelandic Airlines has fired all of its flight attendants according to Airways Magazine. Further contract negotiations broke down after a contract that had been agreed to was voted down. Starting Monday 20 July surplus pilots will be used to provide safety and inflight cabin service.


----------



## PVD (Jul 19, 2020)

Updates say that it was rescinded, and the 2 sides have reached a new agreement. Somehow, the idea of using Pilots (who have a contract) as scabs didn't seem like a realistic plan....


----------



## Palmetto (Jul 20, 2020)

I flew Icelandic Airlines multiple times many years ago ORD-LUX in their DC-8s. All flights were / are run with a stop in Keflavik where we had to get off and go in to the terminal [hopefully buying souvenirs!] Then, upon arrival in Luxembour, took the train to Paris. Since then, they have expanded their continental Europe service tremendously. When I flew them, Luxexmbourg was just about their only destination. BTW, the airline today is known as Icelandair.


----------



## jiml (Jul 20, 2020)

Palmetto said:


> I flew Icelandic Airlines multiple times many years ago ORD-LUX in their DC-8s. All flights were / are run with a stop in Keflavik where we had to get off and go in to the terminal [hopefully buying souvenirs!] Then, upon arrival in Luxembour, took the train to Paris. Since then, they have expanded their continental Europe service tremendously. When I flew them, Luxexmbourg was just about their only destination. BTW, the airline today is known as Icelandair.


That type of flying is still the backbone of their service model, flying from the Eastern seaboard of the US and Canada to popular destinations in Europe via Keflavik with a mandatory stopover. Using that loophole, they offer lower fares (especially in Business Class) than their non-stop competitors and get mixed reviews on their service.


----------



## Exvalley (Jul 20, 2020)

jiml said:


> Using that loophole, they offer lower fares (especially in Business Class) than their non-stop competitors and get mixed reviews on their service.


To be clear, their business class is more like domestic first class in the United States. For trans-Atlantic airlines it's a lot closer to their premium economy than business class. No lie-flat seats.


----------



## Palmetto (Jul 20, 2020)

Exvalley said:


> To be clear, their business class is more like domestic first class in the United States. For trans-Atlantic airlines it's a lot closer to their premium economy than business class. No lie-flat seats.



Don't think Icelandair has premium economy. At least Seat Guru is not showing in on any of the airline's equipment. It's either Saga Class or regular economy.


----------



## Exvalley (Jul 20, 2020)

Palmetto said:


> Don't think Icelandair has premium economy. At least Seat Guru is not showing in on any of the airline's equipment. It's either Saga Class or regular economy.


I didn't word that well. My point was that IcelandAir's business class is more like premium economy on Virgin Atlantic, Delta, etc.


----------

